# NYPD chief dies by suicide month before mandatory retirement



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

He had to have been sick or something... 1 month left after 39 years on the job. wtf.
View attachment 9549

NEW YORK - A high-ranking NYPD officer fatally shot himself in the head in a car in Queens Wednesday, just one month before he would have turned 63 and faced mandatory retirement from the department, police sources said.

Deputy Chief Steven Silks, the executive officer of Patrol Borough Queens North, parked his department-issued car not far from the 112th Precinct stationhouse, along a lonely stretch of road in the shadow of Forest Hills Stadium on Burns St. near 69th Ave., and shot himself, according to multiple police sources. 
A security guard for the nearby West Side Tennis Club found him at about 6:45 p.m., in civilian clothes, the gun beside him, sources said. Responding officers did not immediately know that he was a police officer, they said.

Silks was rushed to Elmhurst Hospital, but he couldn't be saved, sources said. His family declined to speak about him Wednesday night.

"I am speechless," said Roy Richter, head of the Captains Endowment Association. "Steve was an incredibly dedicated and great guy. He was great at what he does. This is a terrible loss."

Richter recalled that Silks was an avid outdoorsman. "He ran a 3:09 New York Marathon at one point in his life and reached the summit of Mount Everest," Richter told The News. "He coordinated the U.S. Open on a regular basis."

"He was part of the fabric of just about every major police event over the last couple of decades," Richter said.

"He's a reliable guy, he's very friendly. He was a good friend. How do you describe a good friend? He was always someone you could rely on when you needed support."

Sources said Silks showed up at the NYPD pension office on Tuesday and submitted retirement papers after a storied career spanning nearly 39 years, including several years as commander of the NYPD firing range in the Bronx.

He also commanded two Bronx precincts, and was the second-in-command at the Police Academy, the Patrol Services Bureau, Patrol Borough Queens South and Patrol Borough Brooklyn North.

"His family lives out of state. He's not married. He absolutely lived for the NYPD," said a fellow cop and friend of the officer. "He was admired and loved by everybody he worked with. He was aged out. He's the kind of guy who would have served until he died of natural causes."

Police sources said Silks had expressed sadness about his pending retirement.

"It's terrible that he found himself in that place. Say a prayer for his family," one police source said. Another praised the veteran cop, saying, "He was a sweetheart."

Early last year, NYPD Commissioner James O'Neill recorded a YouTube video describing mental health services available to cops in distress, after the department saw three suicides in a span of two months.

"Your job requires that you spend your day helping others. But before you can take care of anyone else, you must first take care of yourself, so please, remember, if you need it, help is here, and help is available," O'Neill said in the March 2018 video.

The NYPD offers a variety of programs and in 2014 launched an "Are You OK?" campaign. The department also works with POPPA, or Police Organization Providing Peer Assistance, a volunteer support network for officers and retirees.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*"His family lives out of state. He's not married. He absolutely lived for the NYPD," said a fellow cop and friend of the officer. "He was admired and loved by everybody he worked with. He was aged out. He's the kind of guy who would have served until he died of natural causes."

Police sources said Silks had expressed sadness about his pending retirement.*

Some people simply can't face retirement. I AIN'T one of them.
Very, very sad. Apparently had quite a life. Unfortunate he couldn't simply enjoy retirement and looking back fondly on his many accomplishments. VERY sad.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

He was sick in that he allowed his occupation to totally take over his identity.

It’s sad that so many cops would rather die than to face life as a civilian. I’m looking forward to being Mister _____ instead of Officer ______.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

People give up allot for this job.
Some pay the ultimate price.

Get out early if you can, it's not worth it.

R.I.P. Deputy Chief Steven Silks


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

It's a shame he wasn't able to realize that there was another home for him somewhere. Looking at what my grandfather, father and many friends did and have done after retirement there are so many options out there. Sure it may not be in law enforcement, though looking at the chiefs at a lot of colleges around here that is certainly a possibility, but you can still find a home where you can help people and make a difference in people's lives. You don't have to retire and go sit in a rocking chair somewhere collecting dust waiting to die.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

Your told when you come on the job that you are always on duty. Some officers take this to heart a little more than others. Its even worse when you live in the area you work. Days off could be court days or training days. The situation you had to deal with the night before stays with you. Other officers use all their off time to work details We all know someone like this. 

I had over 27 years in law enforcement. I absolutely loved the job. Then one night in a matter of seconds it was over. I was injured in the line of duty. I ended up developing what is called a post traumatic syrinx. It is a cyst that develops in your spinal cord and as it grows your nerves die. There is no cure or fix for this. 

There was no prep time, no retirement date and no warning. It was just over. Since then I have changed a lot and I believe in a good way. It took some time and adjustment. 

One of the lessons I learned from this experience is that you have to remember that being a cop is what you do, not who you are.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Rest in Peace Brother...Tragic


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Drebbin said:


> Your told when you come on the job that you are always on duty. Some officers take this to heart a little more than others. Its even worse when you live in the area you work. Days off could be court days or training days. The situation you had to deal with the night before stays with you. Other officers use all their off time to work details We all know someone like this.
> 
> I had over 27 years in law enforcement. I absolutely loved the job. Then one night in a matter of seconds it was over. I was injured in the line of duty. I ended up developing what is called a post traumatic syrinx. It is a cyst that develops in your spinal cord and as it grows your nerves die. There is no cure or fix for this.
> 
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

This is why you should always have at least one friend who isn’t a cop. You need to realize there is life outside of the job. NO job is worth offing yourself. None.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

And they lost another one.
NEW YORK -

The New York Police Department is reeling after two veteran officers died by suicide within 24 hours.

According to The New York Times, the body of Deputy Chief Steven J. Silks, 62, was found Wednesday near the precinct station house where he worked. He had suffered a self-inflicted gunshot wound.

The next day, astonished by the tragic loss of Silks, the department noticed detective Joseph Calabrese, 58, was missing. His empty vehicle was found beside the Belt Parkway. After a search involving 100 officers, helicopters and divers, the detective's body was found near Plumb Beach.

"Today, we lost a pillar of the Detective Bureau," NYPD Chief of Detectives Dermot Shea said, according to WPIX. "A gentleman who'd lend a hand to anyone in need. A seasoned homicide investigator determined to find justice for the victim and solace for those left behind. Rest easy, Detective Joe Calabrese. You will be missed tremendously."

The back-to-back suicides prompted police officials to plead with troubled officers to seek help.

"To the cops here today, I need you to know, help is available to you," Police Commissioner James P. O'Neill said in a news conference. "Help is here, you are never alone."

"No situation is hopeless," Chief Terence A. Monahan said in a video posted on social media. "You put strangers first every day. Now it's time to prioritize your own health and well-being. And don't forget to check in with your fellow cops."

Calabrese and Silks had a combined 80 years of experience.

O'Neil called Silks "one of the most capable and most dependable cops this job has ever seen."

Mayor Bill de Blasio issued a statement on Calabrese's death.

"We're grieving with the family of Detective Joe Calabrese," he tweeted. "He served this city with tremendous distinction. Let's keep his loved ones and his colleagues in our prayers tonight."

_If you or someone you know is considering suicide, contact the U.S. National Suicide Prevention Lifeline at 800-273-TALK (8255). It is a free, 24/7 service that offers support, information and local resources._


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Its been a horrible week. Please guys if you are feeling like this is an easy out it is not. Please talk to someone. If you notice someone who you think is on the edge, talk to them, get them help!! We spend all of our careers helping others, lets start helping each other.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Drebbin said:


> Your told when you come on the job that you are always on duty. Some officers take this to heart a little more than others.
> One of the lessons I learned from this experience is that you have to remember that being a cop is what you do, not who you are.


So true. We all LOVED the job when we got on, and to be honest, I'm one of those who still LOVE THE JOB, but HATE *MY *job (admin sucks) but we have to have an identy beyond it. My hobby IS job related and I can carry it on beyond retirement. I thank GOD for that (as well as a few folks still on and retired). Get a hobby. Never forget who you WERE and be damned proud of it. You helped pave the way for the next generation. But be willing to accept that your time passed and time to move on.



BxDetSgt said:


> Its been a horrible week. Please guys if you are feeling like this is an easy out it is not. Please talk to someone. If you notice someone who you think is on the edge, talk to them, get them help!! We spend all of our careers helping others, lets start helping each other.


I can only imagine. God Bless all you guys and gals and may you find solace in one and other rather than in the firearm in your hand. Tragic as hell and yet, just how many of us have contemplated that escape (regardless of the reason) and thought twice before doing it? Thank GOD for those who rethink it.


----------

